# Paganini



## jonn (Dec 5, 2011)

Folks,
is there a definitive recording of Paganini's 24 Caprices?
Can anyone recommend a performer?
Thanks


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

First I got Perlman, then I got Fischer...I like the girl's better...still, I can't say if it's definitive as they are the only two I've heard complete...both are a joy, however, with very nice sound.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I think probably the Ruggiero Ricci version is generally thought to be the standard--he did them twice.


----------



## jonn (Dec 5, 2011)

kv466 said:


> First I got Perlman, then I got Fischer...I like the girl's better...still, I can't say if it's definitive as they are the only two I've heard complete...both are a joy, however, with very nice sound.


I'd pick Jimmy Page over an upcoming rock guitarist,I'd pick Julian Bream over an upcoming classical guitarist and I'd pick Paco Pena over a new Flamenco guiarist.So maybe I'll pick the guy because of his experience.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

that's one of the dumbest things i've ever heard in my life


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

jonn said:


> I'd pick Jimmy Page over an upcoming rock guitarist,I'd pick Julian Bream over an upcoming classical guitarist and I'd pick Paco Pena over a new Flamenco guiarist.So maybe I'll pick the guy because of his experience.


I had no idea this proven soloist was still up and coming; perhaps on the piano and even then the couple of performances I've seen her play behind the keyboard were more than satisfactory. I had already heard her four seasons and thought it was excellent and she does even better with these recordings; not to mention, I'm not a big fan of Mr. Perlman.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

i like Accardo.


----------



## jonn (Dec 5, 2011)

Philip said:


> that's one of the dumbest things i've ever heard in my life


Maybe you should get out a bit more then.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

moody said:


> I think probably the Ruggiero Ricci version is generally thought to be the standard--he did them twice.


Ricci recorded it at least 4 times, beggining in 1947/48. That was the very first complete for solo violin original version. Not the first of the work, because Oskar Reiss (aka Ossy Renardy) did an early recording, but with a stupid piano accompaniament.


----------



## jonn (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the responses.


----------

